# 5V en el coche



## alexddf (Jun 28, 2006)

Hola, quiero conectar un disco duro portatil que es a la vez reproductor Divx a la pantalla del coche... Lo unico que me falta ahora es la alimentación, En el aparato pone 5V 2A... Lo he intentado destripando un cargador de movil, que me daba 5V, pero apenas daba 0,85 A...
Otros adaptadores que he visto por ahi me dan 4 o 6 V... Asi que necesito una alternativa.
Alguien me puede ayudar??


----------



## Fierros (Jun 28, 2006)

usa el transistor "7805" que sirve para pasar de cualquier voltaje a 5 volts... el tema es que tenes que ponerle algun buen disipador para que no recaliente y te queme el disco duro..
ese transistor lo podes conectar a la misma bateria del auto..
salu2


----------



## alexddf (Jun 29, 2006)

Gracias!
El amperaje no hay que vigilarlo?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hay la version metalica que aguanta mas amperios.
Te aconsejo el lm317k metalico, es reguable y necesitas una resistencia y un potenciometro, pero a cambio te aseguro que es difilmente destructible cosa que 7805 no es tan robusto, apesar de las protecciones si empiezas a hacer cortos al final peta, cosa que el lm317 aguanta tranquilamente.

Debes tener en cuenta de meterle un buen disipador, puede ser desde un trozo de chapa o comprarte uno adecuado con el encapsulado, si le metes silicona como los ordenadores mejor que mejor.


Si sabes un poco mas de electronica puedes hacer una conmutada para que no se caliente tanto, hay un lmXXX que es muy facil hacerlo pero deberas conseguir una bobina de 150uH.


----------



## Randy (Jun 29, 2006)

el 7805 no es un transisitor, el que tenga la forma de uno no quiere decir que lo sea, el tipo de encapsulado TO220 (creo) , sirve para transistores y para este tambien, el TO92 el de los bjt de baja potencia tambien los podemos encontrar en sensores de temp, reguladores de voltaje. Amen
"duro portatil que es a la vez reproductor Divx " generalmente esas cosas funcionan con 500mA y el 7805 te entrega 1A , y dicen las malas lenguas que 1.5 cuando esta bien disipado en terminos termicos. 
Fuente conmutada. Amen


----------



## Ehecatl (Jun 30, 2006)

En lugar del 7805, busca el LM123, éste soporta hasta 3A con un buen disipador.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 1, 2006)

O la version metalica del 7805


----------



## alexddf (Jul 2, 2006)

Vaya, cuanta ayuda! Gracias a todos!
Ahora solo me queda idear algo para no poner en peligro la moqueta, el montaje ira dentro de un cajón y no quiero sustos...


----------



## Guille DJ (Ago 19, 2006)

si no podrias poner el regulador y para a salida unos transistores de potencia de esos que parecen un huevo frito con eso y un buen disipador no tendras problemas


----------

